# can anybody identify this algae



## daduke11 (Aug 25, 2004)

This is the first algae to show up in a month old setup.
75 g
pressurized co2
55x4 cf lighting

Also, what are the causes of this algea. My plants are growing and pearling like crazy, but so is this algae. Please help.

sorry about the bad pic, but the algae is brownish, very thin and threadlike.

thanks


----------



## wvt9527 (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not sure of what it is. I have been battling that kind of algae for over a month now & nothing seam to work for me yet.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like it may be a soft algae. If it is, maybe grazing fish such as guppies or mollies, or perhaps snails such as ramshorns or pond snails might eat it. Feel it with your fingers. See if it is soft and mushy or hard and tough.


----------

